# my car lost 100 lbs today!!



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, someone broke my window, and stole my system.. im considering that a massive weight loss... i cant believe this.. the day i get hid, i get 500$ worth of shit broken/stolen.. and they scuffed up my passenger side door fake leather print.. god damn stupid ghetto's.. man, its sad when you cant have a nice car now and days... makes me want to just like.. go steal someone else's shit.. 

i think were having too many 200sx's break in's... and the wierd thing is, is that freaking i dont have any major "hey look at me" stuff.. it just looks clean.. thats all!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sorry to hear about that bro...
Didnt your alarm go off?
but nothing beats alarms better than something that sends out 9mm projectiles at thieves.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oh yeah. bu the only way that's gonna happen is if you wait in the dark with a 9mm to shoot some 9mm projectiles


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

hey anyone wanna buy 500 bux worth of stereo equipment i jus got?.... lmao.. im jus yanking ur chain.. haha... dude that really sux .. i feel for u though.. ive had some car parts stolen from my garage.. like my FLUIDYNE!!!!!!!....aahhh i was so pissed... but shit happens


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *oh yeah. bu the only way that's gonna happen is if you wait in the dark with a 9mm to shoot some 9mm projectiles  *


Nah i was thinkin more of hiding in the trunk and cap his ass when he opens the trunk.  



Its okay to be stolen from at least you`re still alive and with what you got goin on,you could replace those stuff in a couple o weeks.Better than gettin jacked with you inside


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so did you have an alarm???


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

true, and no, i had no reason for an alarm, i live in a nice neighboorhood, BUT, everyone else doesnt. . so i went to play a game, and i got played.. and i already know, seeings they didnt get the sterio, next time i park there, they are going to try to take it... so that means K-O for the bastards.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thats the spirit! send em DOA!

by the way,a car alarm is really a wise investment.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I feel ya man...my car got jacked into 3 weeks ago. They busted my window and jacked my system, 200+ cd's, my ashtray (w/dash kit on it and only 15 cents!), and a bunch of other stuff.

You may want to look into getting an alarm just for the security of your car. If armed, they can't jack the whole thing. I just don't keep anything of value in the car. DAMN CAR THIEVES!!!


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I feel you pain, my car got broken into about 3 months ago and they got my unit, 6-disk changer and nextel phone. If you had $500 worth of stereo stuff you should put in an insurance claim. I did that and my deductable was only $250 since it was a theft incident and not an accident. You have to get a police report though. The company replaced my Pioneer unit and changer also and I was able to get the doors fixed at a body shop. Hope things work out.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

best thing to do is like philly said and turn it in on your insurance. my subs and amp got stolen a couple years ago and the insurance company paid me full msrp for the stuff after i paid my $250 deductible. the car was unlocked though...so i just left that part out since it was my own stupid fault.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, i got an alarm now.... i just got back from the chinesse dude.. he was cool.. alarm now beeps with factory horn... you know what that means... Hella 135db fog horns.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

thank god my system is too big to jack. id flip if they managed to get my subs and amp, i have about 1800 bucks invested in them. Short of them bringing an angle grinder or circular saw, theres no way theyre gonna get my system outta the trunk. Now the LCD screens on the otherhand, im starting to get sketchy on those, im thinking about popping them out during the week and only puting them in on the weekends, or when i go out to do stuff with friends.

Anyone know of a way to secure clamshell headrest screens? (clamshell being the type with a housing that the screens snap into)?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

holy200sx said:


> *lol, i got an alarm now.... i just got back from the chinesse dude.. he was cool.. alarm now beeps with factory horn... you know what that means... Hella 135db fog horns. *


:thumbup: good job bro!now if ever anythin gets stolen again its gotta be the installer 

135db of ear piercing sound


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i use to worry about people stealing my stuff after i put a new system, rims, etc on my car....but i just realized that no matter what i did, if someone wanted something they would take it. i lock my doors all the time now...so if they want to go through the trouble of breaking some glass or picking a lock then go for it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

135db!!!
damn I just got an Alpine alarm in my Z....

but shit, my sound system only hit's 138.2 db....
neighboors must be pissed!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL... awesome, just think, ill be pumping out 135 db of tri-air horn.. im going to tactically place it too.. heheh


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

im gonna tint my windows really dark so nobody can see what i have to steal.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

bump said:


> *im gonna tint my windows really dark so nobody can see what i have to steal. *


 Yea but then the cops are after your @$$ too.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Damn looks like I gotta b careful about what I do. Makes me think twice about still wanting to paint all the panels. But yea I think Ill b investing in a car alarm soon, and one of those pagers that send a signal telling you what going on...has anyone ever heard of Lo-Jack, and how it works? Is it worth it? And I was thinking of getting really dark tint too cause then they cant see shit...but the cops r a prob.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

just make sure it conforms to your local laws. her i think its like 15% or somethin like that


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Katana200sx said:


> i use to worry about people stealing my stuff after i put a new system, rims, etc on my car....but i just realized that no matter what i did, if someone wanted something they would take it. i lock my doors all the time now...so if they want to go through the trouble of breaking some glass or picking a lock then go for it.


Sad but true, locks only keep honest people out.


----------

